# Looking for low to the ground, durable, evergreen groundcover.



## Zenas (Jul 17, 2009)

Lord willing, we will be moving into my grandmother-in law's old house in October. It has a large yard with plenty of opportunities for landscaping, which I plan to take advantage of. There is an old flowerbed in the back we plan to spruce up. A couple of the ideas we have really call for some evergreen groundcover. It needs to be durable, so that it can be walked on, and we need it to grow laterally, as opposed to vertically. I would also need it to be easily manageable, in that it won't invade surrounding spaces overnight; I basically need to be able to keep it cut back easily.

Any ideas?


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 17, 2009)

Zenas said:


> Lord willing, we will be moving into my grandmother-in law's old house in October. It has a large yard with plenty of opportunities for landscaping, which I plan to take advantage of. There is an old flowerbed in the back we plan to spruce up. A couple of the ideas we have really call for some evergreen groundcover. It needs to be durable, so that it can be walked on, and we need it to grow laterally, as opposed to vertically. I would also need it to be easily manageable, in that it won't invade surrounding spaces overnight; I basically need to be able to keep it cut back easily.
> 
> Any ideas?



Sure.. how about this stuff?


----------



## Zenas (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow. What's that?


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jul 17, 2009)

I was going to suggest kudzu until your last line...


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 17, 2009)

Kinnickinnick

It's pretty hardy stuff and you can eat the berries. Once it is established you hardly have to do anything with it.

It's native to the northwest, but I think it would grow anywhere.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 17, 2009)

This post is timely because I've been thinking about letting clover overtake my back yard if I could plant it. I've tried planting grass but my backyard is too shaded and humid and the grass thrives in spring and now has tons of patches. I just want something durable that will cover the ground, retain the soil, and that the kids can play on.


victorbravo said:


> Kinnickinnick
> 
> It's pretty hardy stuff and you can eat the berries. Once it is established you hardly have to do anything with it.
> 
> It's native to the northwest, but I think it would grow anywhere.


That looks interesting but looks more like garden ground cover.


----------



## Edward (Jul 17, 2009)

Not enough info - sunny or shady?

Look at vinca. It's what I'd use if conditions were suitable, and it should do well enough in that climate.

Vinca minor

There is the old standby, English Ivy

Some of the herbs make good ground cover, and you can use them in the kitchen, as well - mint or basil could be possibilities, but they would be seasonal. 

If you want one of the ornamental grasses, look at some of the Liriopes. I've got that in the back, Vinca in the front.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 17, 2009)

Come to my house. I don't know what you call the stuff, but you can dig some up and let it spread. BYOB (bring your own bucket ) It looks like azalea leaves, but I'm unsure of it's name. It may be lungwort. I also have Japanese Spurge, which is slow migrating. It was here before me (23 years) and keeps the weeds in check.

OOPS. You want to walk on it. Zoya?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 17, 2009)

Yeah, I want my kids to be able to play on it.


----------



## jwithnell (Jul 17, 2009)

How bout AstroTurf? 

Seriously, what conditions do you have where you want to plant your ground cover -- shade, sun, both? Lots of water? Very dry?

Also, be aware that some ground covers, including the English ivy, is extremely invasive. In fact, in some locations, I think it's illegal. (How would you like to enforce that?) You might want to check with your local extension agent.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 17, 2009)

This is Zenas thread. Are you asking him or me? I have a feeling Astroturf would mildew really badly in my yard.


----------



## TeachingTulip (Jul 17, 2009)

Edward said:


> Not enough info - sunny or shady?
> 
> Look at vinca. It's what I'd use if conditions were suitable, and it should do well enough in that climate.
> 
> Vinca minor



NO, NO, NO! God forbid!

Vinca Minor (or Major) are both inventions of the devil, as are all forms of Ivy!

Here in the Californian west, Vinca or Ivy of any form provides nothing but breeding nests for rattle snakes, as well as causing invasional destruction of all other flora created by God!


----------



## Edward (Jul 17, 2009)

TeachingTulip said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Not enough info - sunny or shady?
> ...



Don't the possums keep your rattlers under control? 

Any type of high ground cover can provide habitat for reptiles. You can usually get rattlers to leave with a funnel, a piece of garden hose, and some gasoline. And he indicated his kids would be running around on it - that will make some of the wildlife depart for calmer areas.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 17, 2009)

I have 3/4 acres of vinca major and am happy to have it. I did find a snake at my door once recently. 
I will say, if you want ground cover to walk on, get grass. 


TeachingTulip said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Not enough info - sunny or shady?
> ...


----------



## TeachingTulip (Jul 17, 2009)

Edward said:


> TeachingTulip said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 17, 2009)

-----Added 7/17/2009 at 11:48:11 EST-----



> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> > I have 3/4 acres of vinca major and am happy to have it.
> ...


Something has to grow there; it's wooded creek lot. And it attracts possums smug and we have raccoons, even armadillos; we have a coyote problem in the area too; my brother heard them one night; I haven't. The neighborhood was losing cats and fufu dogs. I guess it's all the vinca's fault?


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 17, 2009)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I have 3/4 acres of vinca major and am happy to have it. I did find a snake at my door once recently.
> I will say, if you want ground cover to walk on, get grass.



Well, that's why I suggested it... i'm not sure i've ever heard of anyone putting any other kind of green ground cover that you'd actually want to be walking on.


----------



## TeachingTulip (Jul 17, 2009)

NaphtaliPress said:


> -----Added 7/17/2009 at 11:48:11 EST-----
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep.


----------



## Edward (Jul 18, 2009)

TeachingTulip said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > TeachingTulip said:
> ...


----------



## jwithnell (Jul 19, 2009)

> How bout AstroTurf?
> 
> Seriously, what conditions do you have where you want to plant your ground cover -- shade, sun, both? Lots of water? Very dry?
> 
> Also, be aware that some ground covers, including the English ivy, is extremely invasive. In fact, in some locations, I think it's illegal. (How would you like to enforce that?) You might want to check with your local extension agent.





> This is Zenas thread. Are you asking him or me?



My questions were for Zenas. Trying to find out what conditions he has so we can give him suggestions.


----------



## TeachingTulip (Jul 19, 2009)

Zenas said:


> Lord willing, we will be moving into my grandmother-in law's old house in October. It has a large yard with plenty of opportunities for landscaping, which I plan to take advantage of. There is an old flowerbed in the back we plan to spruce up. A couple of the ideas we have really call for some evergreen groundcover. It needs to be durable, so that it can be walked on, and we need it to grow laterally, as opposed to vertically. I would also need it to be easily manageable, in that it won't invade surrounding spaces overnight; I basically need to be able to keep it cut back easily.
> 
> Any ideas?



A serious reply . . .

I would recommend St.John's Wort ("Hypericum"). It is evergreen, tough, and blooms lovely yellow flowers.

If it gets too high, it can be cut down to the ground, and will survive to grow back just fine.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 19, 2009)

Ronda,

Can you use that to cover up a whole backyard?


----------



## TeachingTulip (Jul 19, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Ronda,
> 
> Can you use that to cover up a whole backyard?



Yes, indeed. Once started, it spreads quickly. 

It is also deer resistant, if that is a problem in your area.


----------

